# Bei Datei Upload überprüfen ob Datei schon existiert...



## stonk (28. Januar 2005)

Tach zusammen

Habe mir ein kleines Upload Script geschrieben... nun möchte ich bevor ich die Datei hochlade noch überprüfen ob sie schon vorhanden ist.... so möchte ich verhindern, das schon vorhndene Dateien mit dem selben dateinamen überschrieben werden.... habe mal mit readdir() alle dateien im verzeichnis aufgelistet.... nun weiss ich aber nicht weiter, wie ich die dateinen vergleichen kann...

hat jemand eine idee

besten dank schon jetzt

gruss stonk


----------



## fh_study (28. Januar 2005)

würd ich dann mit ner string Funktion machen, z.B. mit stristr(). Lies in eine Variable den Dateinamen der "neuen" datei (wird ja beim Upload mit übergeben) und vergeliche dies dann in ner while schleife so ungefähr:


```
$neu = "datei.jpg";
$verz = "http://.../mein_Verzeichnis";
while($file = readdir($verz))
{
         $ergebnis = stristr($file,$neu);
         if(!empty($ergebnis)) { break; }
}
//und so weiter
```


----------



## MiLa (28. Januar 2005)

Wenn es dir nur um den Dateinamen geht, dann kannst du auch die Funktion 
	
	
	



```
file_exists('pfad/zur/datei.jpg');
```
 nutzen.


----------



## stonk (1. Februar 2005)

Besten dank euch beiden werde das mal ausprobieren 
mfg stonk


----------

